# What to do . . .



## Dazed and Confused (Mar 3, 2009)

So my wife and I have been married now for just about 10 months now. I'm 25 and she is 24. We are currently both enrolled in the same grad school, in the same program. For the past several weeks (more like 2 months or so) we have been rocky. Our communication has hit rock bottom. I've noticed that instead of talking to me she will constantly be either talking to her girl friend either online or texting. I have told her that I think she is on the phone/computer too much and that I would like her attention, but nothing has changed. In addition to this, she has befriended an adviser who we worked closely with in our program together. This new friend is a late-30s to 40-something male who is married with children. After just knowing this person for several weeks she has divulged many deep thoughts/experiences/etc with him. She now talks to him over email about everything pretty much and has had discussions about sex, etc. I told her that I do not trust him, or his intentions, that he is overly flirtatious, and I would find him staring at her during our meetings. But she says I am being paranoid and that he is just a friend. I do not think my wife is cheating on me, or that she would, but I just can't understand the need or the scope of this new found friend. Please help with some advice. Am I being paranoid? OTHER MEN - What are you thoughts on your wife/gf having close male relationships? Is this normal?

Thanks and sorry for large post.


----------



## CPT CONFUSED (Oct 16, 2008)

emotional affair if not physical yet i would find out what you are lacking in your realtionship and give it to your wife.



CPT


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Remember, you can only control your own actions/responses, you can never control your wife's.

Like CPT said, find out what is missing on your side of the relationship and work hard on that. As you do that she should see your effort and work on her issues as well.


----------

